# Skipped timers reappear



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a 722K and have noticed that even after I skip a couple of timers they reappear the next day. Some timers are on a Dish Pass and others are set to a specific program / channel.
I usually check my timers once a week, but now I have to check them daily.

Never had this problem with my 625.

Any ideas?


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

I've had that happen several times lately, I assume it is due to changes in the episode information when the guide updated. The receiver would switch back to recording the episode, because it might have changed to one you want. It is irritating to go through skipping two episodes a day of a show, times 2 resolutions, times 7-9 days, then find within a few days they are back, and back again a few days later, but it could be the fault of the TV station or the guide source.


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the same problem. When the guide updates at night the skipped timers get reset. Mine would also reset a skipped timer that I set it to record anyway. I manually updated the guide and it reset the modified timers. It started with an update a few weeks ago. After several emails to tech support they finally admitted a software problem. I have gone 3 days without any timers getting reset so maybe they fixed it.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

beetle02 said:


> I have the same problem. When the guide updates at night the skipped timers get reset. Mine would also reset a skipped timer that I set it to record anyway. I manually updated the guide and it reset the modified timers. It started with an update a few weeks ago. After several emails to tech support they finally admitted a software problem. I have gone 3 days without any timers getting reset so maybe they fixed it.


What version are you on?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you still having problems with your timers or has it been resolved? Please let me know. Thanks.



Papote said:


> I have a 722K and have noticed that even after I skip a couple of timers they reappear the next day. Some timers are on a Dish Pass and others are set to a specific program / channel.
> I usually check my timers once a week, but now I have to check them daily.
> 
> Never had this problem with my 625.
> ...


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Are you still having problems with your timers or has it been resolved? Please let me know. Thanks.


I too have been experiencing this, but in a different way. I have had several programs as of late that are showing and recording as "new epiosodes". The Original air date shows as a current date (Bones episode tonite sshows as original air date 1/5/12...however it is an episode that aired last year Nov. 10th to be exact. This happened last night with CSI and an episode from October 5th, 2011. While I have not seen anything "new" pop up since I went through my timer list and skipped all the shows I know where repeats. So I can't say if it is fixed or not, however, I can say that EVERY time I see a "No Information" in the guide data while scrolling though this happens. Right before Christmas I saw this and sure enough the next day I had 23 eisodes of iCarly recorded for the kids becuase they all said they were new episodes.

I don't know if it is a Dish thing or guide data thing but it is getting old having to go through my timer list daily to make sure all programs being recorded are actually new and not repeats with an incorrect original air date.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My 722 was set to record new episodes only on a couple of series and it started recording some early 2011 repeats. I just deleted them and it hasn't reoccurred so I assume it was a burp of some sort.


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

"Papote" said:


> What version are you on?


L722


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

I went for a few days without my modified timers resetting but last night they all reset.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

eichenberg said:


> I too have been experiencing this, but in a different way. I have had several programs as of late that are showing and recording as "new epiosodes". The Original air date shows as a current date (Bones episode tonite sshows as original air date 1/5/12...however it is an episode that aired last year Nov. 10th to be exact. This happened last night with CSI and an episode from October 5th, 2011. While I have not seen anything "new" pop up since I went through my timer list and skipped all the shows I know where repeats. So I can't say if it is fixed or not, however, I can say that EVERY time I see a "No Information" in the guide data while scrolling though this happens. Right before Christmas I saw this and sure enough the next day I had 23 eisodes of iCarly recorded for the kids becuase they all said they were new episodes.
> 
> I don't know if it is a Dish thing or guide data thing but it is getting old having to go through my timer list daily to make sure all programs being recorded are actually new and not repeats with an incorrect original air date.


Just noticed that starting at 6:30 PM MT tonight most of my channels on my 722k receiver say no info. I will be willing to bet tomorrow I will have my same problem as described above.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

"eichenberg" said:


> Just noticed that starting at 6:30 PM MT tonight most of my channels on my 722k receiver say no info. I will be willing to bet tomorrow I will have my same problem as described above.


Yup just as I thought after doing a check switch to get guide data back i have 12 timers that are set to be recorded that are shows from last year. The timers are all set to New Episodes.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Would you PM your receiver number to me so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers? I have not seen other issues of this nature with the 722/722k receivers from other users. Please let me know. Thanks.



eichenberg said:


> Yup just as I thought after doing a check switch to get guide data back i have 12 timers that are set to be recorded that are shows from last year. The timers are all set to New Episodes.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven't seen it repeat but clearly I would rather have it record shows it shouldn't than miss recording actual new episodes.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> I haven't seen it repeat but clearly I would rather have it record shows it shouldn't than miss recording actual new episodes.


I agree as well...but it is time (and space) consuming to have to delete all the repeats


----------



## blufkin (Jun 11, 2007)

This also happened on our 612 so I had a replacement sent out 10 days ago and the replacement started doing in last night. The tech I talked to last night said that when I notice that I have missed a show to push a guide update. What a fix. I think it is not just a 722 problem after all.


----------

